# Anyone else doing L'Etape? (Stage 7 of the TOC)



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

This saturday May 7th at 7am
75mi - 11,000+ ft (elevation gain reports of some pre-rides)
1,300+ registered

Funny it's the same day as the Breathless Agony which is similar miles and elevation gain.


----------

